# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Kur "takuam" Kadarenë

## Fiori

Javën që vjen me rastin e festës së Flamurit, vjen ne MI, SHBA shkrimtari Ismail Kadare. Ideja mu duk mjaft interesante duke qënë se gjithmonë kam dashur ti bëj disa pyetje _(fatkeqsisht do jem me pushime ato ditë)_. 

Jeta e tij publike, qëndrimi që ai ka mbajtur ndër vite në lidhje me politikën shqiptare si dhe vetë shkrimet e tij letrare, shpesh kanë hapur debate falë tiparit kontradiktues që i karakterizon.

Nq se ju do kishit mundësinë të takonit Kadarenë, cilat do ishin disa nga pyetjet që do ti benit?! Përse?!



Përshëndetje dhe kalofshi festa të gëzuara!


p.s. Në mos gaboj në fundjavë do të organizohet një takim i hapur me Kadarenë në Michigan. Disa nga ju përsëri do kenë mundësinë ti bejne pyetjet e tyre dhe ndoshta ti ndajnë me ne përshtypjet e pas takimit.

----------


## jumpagel

- Do t'i kerkoja te rikujtonte pozicionin tij te vecante si shkrimtar ne regtjimin e Enver Hoxhes. 

- Te na sqaronte nese "te biesh ne ujdi," sic ka thene vete  se duhet te bije me rregjimin e Enverit, do te thote "te besh nje nderim te detyruar", t'a mbeshtetesh regjimin.

----------


## pagan

po te isha une, do ti beja keto pyetje:

I) ai ndihet me shume shkrimtar, apo artist ? pra te cilit skaji ai i gjendet me prane, apo ai s'sheh ndryshim mes ketyre gjendjeve.

II) eshte diktatura apo demokracia, qe i stimulojne me shume artet ne pergjithesi e letersine ne veçanti ?

III) gjate kohes qe eshte gjalle artisti, fama, e vret apo stimulon vepren e tij ? jo ne lidhje me publikun, por me vete ate.

IV) nje grua e bukur a eshte e domosdoshme per te bere letersi te mire, ose per tu bere i famshem ?


kaq.

----------


## Sokoli

A ka mundesi te marrim vesh te dhena me te perpikta mbi daten dhe vendin ku do te organizohet takimi i hapur?

----------


## Sokoli

"Takimi" ishte shume pa nivel. Shume popull u cuan te bejne pyetje e pothuaj askush nuk beri nje pyetje te sakte gramatikore.
Te gjitha pyetje qe implikonin pergjigjen brenda.

----------


## Veshtrusja

Do te kisha deshire te dija se cfare pershtypje ju la vete Kadareja?

----------


## macia_blu

Pyetjet qe do t'i kisha bere une.

1. Kohet e fundit vihet re se te gjitha intervistat qe behen me ju , jane politike. Eshte bere kjo nje preference juaja apo ta imponojne gazetaret?

2. A mund te veconi ndonje krijues  qe mund te pasoje  Kadarene, nga te rinjte e sotme , ose nga me te rinj se ju?

3.Ka menduar ndonjehere shkrimtari Kadare per te patur  ndonje fondacion me emrin e tij, me te cilin te ndohmohen talentet e reja , qofte edhe me ndonje burse ne universitet presrtigjoze te botes?
4. Eshte i njohur ne bote fakti  se vendet e vogla bejne letersi te madhe. Mendoni se jeta letrare shqiptare premton  nje gje te tille?
5. Ne Universitetin e Bardit jane ne program mesimor  tre nga veprat e tua " ura me tri harqe" Pallati i enderrave" dhe Lulet e ftohta te marsit" Mendoni se keto jane zgjedhur drejt. Dhe se keto jane veprat e tua me te mira?
6. Ne disa nga veprat  tuaja tema e veriut eshte preference juaja.E njihnikete treve apo ju ka lidhur me shume folklori se sa njohja juaj direkte?
7. Ne vleresimet per Rilindasit a qendroni  ne pohimin  tuaj ne Lezhe se Naimi dhe Fishta jane dy majat e letersise shqipe?
8. A do te keni mundesi qe njeren nga  keto dite qe jeni ne MIchigan , te beni nje takim  me krijuesit e ketij komuniteti, te cilet sapo kane realizuar "diten e poezise shqipe"? 

(hej ju te ketushmit pyetja ime nuk i perjashton ato krijues qe jane ketu ne mich , e qe nuk ishin per arsye te ndryshme ne  aktivitetin e poezise, por qe mund te vijne ne takimin me kadarene qe sigurisht pse nuk e pyeta dot, do ta takojne krijuesit , sepse normale qe ne nje takim popull ai nuk mund te flase per letersine. Kur dihet se nga te gjithe te pranishmit sonte, te interesuarit per letersi kane e shumta 30. Treqind te tjeret do te besdiseshin e do benin si gjithnje zhurme kur dikush flet per dicka qe atyre nuk u intereson, dhe nuk jane cmdnur treqind shqiptare te respektojne , te heshtin per hater te 30 te marreve e per hater te kadarese.)!

----------


## PLaku-i-Detit

*Atehere  Pyetjet  ime

1-Ç'fare  mendimi  keni  per  Shqiperine  ne  periudhen diktatorjale,Shqiperine  nga  1990 dhe  deri tani  dhe  per  Shqiperine  e  ardhshme?

2-Si  titullohet  vepra  qe  do te shkruani ne  te  ardhme?

dhe  doja  ta  falenderoja shume  shume  per  librin me  titull "Spiritus" 

Mirulexofshim*

----------


## pagan

macja shume pyetje te dobta i ke bere. 
pyetjes tende te pare, kadareja ja ka dhene pergjigjen disa here; shkrimtari nuk mund ti shkeputet botes ku jeton, as politikisht. 
per te dyten, s'eshte kadareja qe duhet ta vrase mendjen per kete, por kritika e specializuar neqofte se kesaj i intereson.
per te treten, s'kam degjuar deri tani qe dikush nga shkrimtaret e njohur boterisht te beje fondacion privat, edhe kur i bejne, qellimi eshte ekonomik e jo artistik. si dhe kjo çeshtje eshte afere private me teper se shoqerore.
pyetja e katert; nuk eshte i vertete FAKTI, qe vendet e vogla bejne letersi te madhe. 
tre te fundit jane pyetje shabllon e pa origjinalitet.

----------


## macia_blu

pagan, po pse nuk thua ti shyqur qe nuk ia paskam bere. lol
thx!

----------


## ATMAN

> p.s. Në mos gaboj në fundjavë do të organizohet një takim i hapur me Kadarenë në Michigan. Disa nga ju përsëri do kenë mundësinë ti bejne pyetjet e tyre dhe ndoshta ti ndajnë me ne përshtypjet e pas takimit.


fiorialba

duke qene se njerzit jane lodhur duke i bere kadarese pyetje publike 
une nese do isha ne amerike perballe kadarese do ti beja nje pyetje personale ose private-familjare quajeni si te doni

pyetja ime eshte kjo:

a do ta mbyllte perseri te dashurin e vajzes se tij ne cmendine vetem per faktin se ai ka bere te vetmin faj-gabim se eshte dashuruar me vajzen e tij (vajzen e kadarese)

kur kam qene i vogel dhe jetoja ne tirane degjoja  njerzit qe ai kadareja e mbylli ne cmendine, dhe nuk jam i sigurt por me duket se edhe e internoi te dashurin e vajzes se vet

ja kete pyetje do ti beja atij kadarese

----------


## pagan

nga nje hajvan si ty, keto lloj reagimesh priten. por do kisha qejf ta dija çfare do te doje ti benin atij qe gocen tende 15 vjeçare (po te kishe sot nje te tille) ta len me barre. apo s'ka galje se ai e dashuron, e kjo mjafton.

----------


## ATMAN

> nga nje hajvan si ty, keto lloj reagimesh priten. por do kisha qejf ta dija çfare do te doje ti benin atij qe gocen tende 15 vjeçare (po te kishe sot nje te tille) ta len me barre. apo s'ka galje se ai e dashuron, e kjo mjafton.


mesa di une ai (kadareja) e mbylli ne cmendine sepse ishte i dashuruar me vajzen e tij dhe nuk ishte dakort si prind , megjithate une nuk kam asnje qellim te keq apo te fyej ndonje qe mund ta kete te aferm kadarene , une thjesht do tja beja nje pyetje te tille , por sigurisht me pare do ti merrja leje .

persa i perket pyetjes tende ne lidhje se cfare do beja une nese do ta linte vajzen time me barre(po te kisha) , do ta pyesja vajzen time nese e dashuron djalin qe e ka lene shtatzene , dhe do beja te pamunduren qe ta mbante femijen , kete nuk them si argument per te kundershtuar ty por une keshtu jam vertet , e dua jeten 

nese ti do me kunderpergjigjesh se vajza eshte e vogel kjo nuk ka kuptim se une do ta ndihmoj vajzen time me gjithe forcat e mija per ta rritur femijen e saj dhe sigurisht do kisha kenaqesine te behesha me nip ose mbese 

dhe mos te duket cudi se para shume kohesh ne skoci nje cift lindi nje femije ne menyre klandestine sepse ishin te vegjel dhe nuk shkonin dot ne klinike sepse ligji ja ndalonte per arsye te moshes se vogel qe kishin , ajo vajza skoceze kishte vetem 13 vjec kurse ai djali ishte vetem 15 vjec , megjithate sejcili gjen zgjidhjet e veta ne momente te tilla delikate ne jete

----------


## Veshtrusja

> Pyetjet qe do t'i kisha bere une.
> 
> 1. Kohet e fundit vihet re se te gjitha intervistat qe behen me ju , jane politike. Eshte bere kjo nje preference juaja apo ta imponojne gazetaret?


Eshte e vertete qe intervistat e tij i jane perqendruar politikes (k'te e konsideroj si dicka te mire).... Gjithashtu dhe une do isha kurioze te dija qellimet e tij me konkretisht ne lidhje me politiken sepse nuk ma merre mendja qe do jete i imponuar nga gazetaret....

----------


## pagan

> megjithate sejcili gjen zgjidhjet e veta ne momente te tilla delikate ne jete


nji ketu e ke dhene gjithe esencen.

pranej dhe s'pytet robi per momente te tilla. ai patjeter ka vepruar ashtu sik iu ka duk me mire.
aty lart pranej i thashe maces qe ka bere pyetje te dobeta, ngaqe ato lidheshin me teper me kadarene si njeri, sesa kadarene si shkrimtar. e po te mos ishte me pare "kadare shkrimtar", ne as qe do ta çanim koken per tu marre me "kadarene njeri".

siç mund ta shohesh dhe vete, per ne s'egziston veçse "kadareja shkrimtar". e pra per KETE cilesi si dhe çfare lidhet me KETE edhe duhet veç ta pyesim.






ps; po te kerkosh neper forumet shqiptare, do ta gjesh nje teme ku trajtohet kjo ngjarje me hollesi.

----------


## pagan

> Eshte e vertete qe intervistat e tij i jane perqendruar politikes (k'te e konsideroj si dicka te mire).... Gjithashtu dhe une do isha kurioze te dija qellimet e tij me konkretisht ne lidhje me politiken sepse nuk ma merre mendja qe do jete i imponuar nga gazetaret....


kadareja nuk ka qellime politike, ndryshe do te kishte formu partine e tija. bile dhe njehere kur e propozuan si president (nen shembullin çek te havelit), ai publikisht deklaroi qe nuk e do nje post te tille.

si dhe po ti keni ndjek reaksionet e tija ne shtyp, ato nuk jane politike, sesa me teper filozofiko-filologjike. kjo tregon se kaderese i intereson me shume POPULLI sesa PUSHTETI. ai e vendos veten, bile ndodhet aty, ne nje pozicion me te larte se pushtetaret aktuale te shqiperise.

bile kjo eshte dhe aresyeja e nervozitetit te kundershtareve te tij te te gjitha sferave. ne fakt ai NUK I LLOGARIT.

----------


## Veshtrusja

> kadareja nuk ka qellime politike, ndryshe do te kishte formu partine e tija. bile dhe njehere kur e propozuan si president (nen shembullin çek te havelit), ai publikisht deklaroi qe nuk e do nje post te tille.
> 
> si dhe po ti keni ndjek reaksionet e tija ne shtyp, ato nuk jane politike, sesa me teper filozofiko-filologjike. kjo tregon se kaderese i intereson me shume POPULLI sesa PUSHTETI. ai e vendos veten, bile ndodhet aty, ne nje pozicion me te larte se pushtetaret aktuale te shqiperise.
> 
> bile kjo eshte dhe aresyeja e nervozitetit te kundershtareve te tij te te gjitha sferave. ne fakt ai NUK I LLOGARIT.


pagan, perderi sa Kadares i intereson populli atehere kuptohet qe i intereson edhe politika e atij populli, kjo nuk do te thot se ai ka "qellime politike" (per ndo nje pozit ne politike) por kjo do te thot se ai ka qellime ne "lidhje me" politiken....

PS: *Politika* perfshine disa aspekte te jetes ashtu si dhe shkenca te ndryshme : "filozofine dhe filologjine"...

gjithe te mirat

----------


## macia_blu

Une do te thoja nje pershtypje te vogel per Kadarene e mbremshem  ne takim.
Ai cdo gje mund te kete qene ne kete takim me shqiptaret e michiganit, shkrimtar dhe artist me pak se kurre. (ndoshta prej kushteve)! Perndryshe , do te thoja se sikur te mos e dinim se ishte pikerisht ky kadareja , do ta kishin marre si zedhenes i Fatos Nanos.

... pagan , kadare -njeri , po e demton shume kadarene shkrimtar. Dhe do te shtoja se admirimi im per te  eshte vetem per gjithe kadarene si shkrimtar (njeri, filozof, politikan , zedhenes, apo filolog etj etj etj ) per mua as  nuk eshte, as nuk  me duket se mund te behet. Me kete nuk e ve aspak ne dyshim kulturen e tij, as mencurine , e as ate qe e ka te padiskutueshme , shkrimtarllekun. Me gjithese nder te tjera mbreme tha  ; une nuk di as nuk mund te bej asgje tjeter pervec se te shkruaj!

----------


## pagan

> Une do te thoja nje pershtypje te vogel per Kadarene e mbremshem  ne takim.
> Ai cdo gje mund te kete qene ne kete takim me shqiptaret e michiganit, shkrimtar dhe artist me pak se kurre. (ndoshta prej kushteve)! Perndryshe , do te thoja se sikur te mos e dinim se ishte pikerisht ky kadareja , do ta kishin marre si zedhenes i Fatos Nanos.
> 
> ... pagan , kadare -njeri , po e demton shume kadarene shkrimtar. Dhe do te shtoja se admirimi im per te  eshte vetem per gjithe kadarene si shkrimtar (njeri, filozof, politikan , zedhenes, apo filolog etj etj etj ) per mua as  nuk eshte, as nuk  me duket se mund te behet. Me kete nuk e ve aspak ne dyshim kulturen e tij, as mencurine , e as ate qe e ka te padiskutueshme , shkrimtarllekun. Me gjithese nder te tjera mbreme tha  ; une nuk di as nuk mund te bej asgje tjeter pervec se te shkruaj!


sipas venit behet kuveni, thote shprehja.  
prandaj  jeni juve qe u mungon (te pakten ne ate takimin aty ne miçigan), shkrimtarlliku, s'ka pse mungesen e tij ta vini re tek kadareja. si dhe kadareja perfaqesonte popullin shqiptar (per popullin lexo postin lart), shqiperine AKTUALE, ju kete e ngaterroni me qeverine e nanos.

veshtrusja, ti duhet te hapesh nje fjalor dhe te mesosh fjalen INTERES, ngaqe nuk ja ditke kuptimin. por hudhi nje sy dhe fjales POLITIKE.

ps; popullin kadareja e DON, ngaqe e di qe ne thelb vetem populli mbetet, qeverite vijne e shkojne. pastaj ai (jo si kundera) vazhdon e shkruan gjithnje ne shqip. bile ka disa vjet edhe jeton ne tirane. pra e ka lidh te ardhmen e tij me shqiptaret, megjithese eshte i ndergjegjshem qe artisti po ashtu si zoti nuk ka atdhe.

prandaj ne duhet te jemi te lumtur per kete, duhet ta ndjejme veten me fat qe kadareja i ka lidh interesat e veta me ne. 

nen bustin e molierit shkruhet: lavdia e tij s'ka nevoje per asgje, ndersa e jona ka nevoje per te.

----------


## Eagle

pagan..--dakort 100%.

disa kujtojne se kadareja u erreson famen, gjithnje nqs e kane pasur ndonjehere..dhe per cdo deshtim apo mosnjohje faji eshte i kadarese, agollit apo ndonje tjetri...yeah, right

----------

